# long term rental in cyprus



## susan0206 (Oct 22, 2015)

hi 
we are a mature couple looking to long term rent
we are looking for a house with a pool.
near to amenities 
we have finances in place 
we are looking to pay approx upto 850 euros a month
open to various areas


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Susan and welcome to the Forum.

We live in Polis Chrysochous which is in the North West of the island - part of the Paphos District. Rents have increased over the last 2 years, but in this area, your budget should secure you a reasonable 2-3 bedroomed detached villa with swimming pool although such properties are now around €1,000-€1,200 per month. You will need to shop around and properties don’t stay on the open market for long. Social Media like Facebook is one of the best places to look. Search for ‘Angelo Angeli’ to get an idea of availability and prices. There are also many others like ‘Properties for sale, rent, Paphos’.


----------



## freekpieter (8 mo ago)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hello Susan and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> We live in Polis Chrysochous which is in the North West of the island - part of the Paphos District. Rents have increased over the last 2 years, but in this area, your budget should secure you a reasonable 2-3 bedroomed detached villa with swimming pool although such properties are now around €1,000-€1,200 per month. You will need to shop around and properties don’t stay on the open market for long. Social Media like Facebook is one of the best places to look. Search for ‘Angelo Angeli’ to get an idea of availability and prices. There are also many others like ‘Properties for sale, rent, Paphos’.


Have also asked others. Which town has big expats community, which suburb or neighbourhood?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

freekpieter said:


> Have also asked others. Which town has big expats community, which suburb or neighbourhood?


One of the largest expat communities is in Peyia. AKA little Britain.


----------

